# Memory foam mattress for target backstop



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

Wondered this one myself

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kstolleis (Mar 16, 2014)

So some memory foams are pretty tough and dense. Depending on your kids arrows and bow weights you can get arrows bouncing off. That said, it will protect the walls.


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

I do not know if it is easy to obtain in the US, but if it is, try to find some high density polystyrene used for insulation.
It is cheap and will stop any arrow if you use enough.
It is not suitable as a main target since it will degrade after some shots in the same place but as a backstop it is perfect.
Price here is around $5 per square meter (roughly 10.8 square feet) for a 3in thick block.
Two blocks will stop an arrow from my 60# Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34ZT with ease.
Removing the arrows in not fun though.


----------



## gregant (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd rather not use styrofoam inside due to the mess. I was wondering about the mattresses because I can get a 5" thick queen size memory foam mattress for about $40. I guess the only way to know for sure is to buy one and fire some arrows at it.


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

If you get high density polystyrene (EPS 120 or higher) you will see that it does not turn to crumbs (or however these little irritating expanded pellets that stick everywhere are called) when shot with an arrow.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

You might also consider going the soft approach rather than a hard stop approach. Most of the safety curtains I've seen (like used at NASP events) "catch" the arrow rather than trying to stop it. The curtain moves as the arrow hits it, absorbing the impact. Depending on how much weight your kids are shooting, might be another option. If they're shooting low poundage (like less than 30), I'd say hanging a horse stall mat might be enough.

But for $40, it can't hurt to try the mattress either. Most stall mats I know are about that price new anyway.


----------

